# Jug fishing Lake Weiss



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I took a friend and his grandson out this afternoon and we didn't have much luck. He did catch this fish that I believe would have been close to 15lbs. After we took this pic, we released him/or her her to fight again!


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

That one would make a sandwich or two!:thumbup:


----------

